# John Hodgson few pics



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

I just got back from Las Vegas yesterday. As you know I placed 10th in the 202lb class, lets just say most had me in top 5 myself included but between 7th-4th would have been fair I feel but hey never mind.

I am really up for the next few years as I really haven't been foot to the floor by my standards regards training the past 18mths (setting up my gym etc) plus keeping in fairly good condition all year round so I know there is a lot I can do to improve and i am aware of where i need to improve. I wasn't under any illusion going out to the Mr O, but when I consider how I pushed Dave Henry in tampa well why the 8 places difference between us I don't know??

Anyway I'm looking to future and the fires BACK, even at 41!! Still a few years left in the tank lol.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking great mate :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your time will come buddy, you looked awesome and the only way is up... you planing to continue competing in the pro ranks?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking awesome mate,, as said above your time will come,

Good luck man


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

gym rat said:


> your time will come buddy, you looked awesome and the only way is up... you planing to continue competing in the pro ranks?


Oh Yes, I'LL BE BACK!!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good to see the hunger back


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice to have you back John 

I've got a little pressie for you, will pop in later with it :beer:

Lin xxx


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done John.

You have to remember that coming 10th in the World at u202lbs is no mean feat. You looked hard as nails up there mate.

For me the only area that you need to improve on is your back and adding more thickness and width. That's why you placed out of the top 5. Like me, you need no sugar coating. Improve on those 2 things and the sky is the limit.

Speak soon

J


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking awesome John.

On all the other forums i go on everyone said you was robbed and should be top 5.

Good luck next year mate.

Go get em !!


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

feckin hell john 41 yrs of age and lookin like that (outstanding)

i take it they dont take age into considiration when competing against youngers lol,hope you have not takin offence on the age comment grandad


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done john...as always mate...impressive !!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Whats the plan of attack then?

Still going to be Mr Condition in the offseason as well?

Incredible pictures and thanks for the write up in the journal as well :thumbup1:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well done john , keep the pressure on them yanks bro


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

:thumb: yeh well done Grandad


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

looking great, i wouldn't complain if i came 10th but you DID deserve higher. peace


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Well done man, look insane. I'm sure next year will be a different story!


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

awsome complete package


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks guys it's really great to hear such positive comments and to be called Grandad FFS!!:laugh:

Mr Llewellin I am ahead of you dear sir but a good friend will always tell it as it is and yes your spot on more back width and thickness is the main objective and a bit here and there as well.

I haven't truely put my foot to the floor training flat out and I have been fairly conservative with my eating, despite Paul telling me to eat more. All I will say is the beast is back deep within me and I am so looking forward to the next few years ahead.....age is nothing not when your this good looking LMAO!!!

Your support has been tremendous thank you all so much. Next year be ready I ain't going to be taking it easy or mess about but the important thing is I do it with balance in my life thats my main aim!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

did the mr o experience live up to all you expected john?....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

top 5 next year!

good luck mate


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

It was great especially to step on the main stage even for that brief moment, not amny will ever say they have done that!! Everyone I have spoken to out there and since being back the concensous has been that the 202 class should be given a Mr Olympia title and be part of the main stage. Also that the prize money should be boosted dramatically as lets be fair we all train as hard as the rest.

I feel the line up this year may have opened the door for the above to happen I truely hope so.

Top 5 at the very least but No.1 is my main aim and I'm serious about that. Its down to me for it to stand a chance of happening but I'm fired up and only time will tell.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John you are a true inspiration to all bodybuilders in the UK this i can say without doubt....as James said it is no mean feat to place top 10 in the world in the 202lb Mr O and to say you achieved this spot whilst not concentrating 100% on training for the last 18months......(your words not mine  ) i have to agree with Paul though you stay way to close to show condition in the off season so get yourself out and eat northern bloke.....all the best mate


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not gonna sugar coat,I watched the 202 class and if you work on thickness and a little bit more arm size'And get you lats flairing out you,ll be no doubt a hard bsatard to beat,You've got no probs in legs and as all ways conditiong spot on.Gongrates on tpp 10 in the world that in itself is a massive acheivment.....all the best next year....


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Hi John,

If i miraculously won my pro card from a box of cornflakes and i was against you in the 202 'O', i would have you last and me first! :whistling: 

Ha, you know me mate. Well done and im sure you will place higher next year with a full years worth of REAL training!... Should be interesting... You could be against little llewellin!? Fight, fight,fight!!!!


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

You looked great up there John mate. Its great to see you so fired up for next year. i have no doubt that this will spur you on to better things next year. Keep the faith and the results will come!!


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Well done.

On the money issue, i couldnt belive it when the winner got $5K.

the money needs drasticly increasing.

I noticed Flex got $1k for 5th so i dont suppose you guys got anything


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Placings aside John, this was a very succesful campaign anyway as it has raised your profile massively accross the pond which is essential.

Dig in, work on that back/delt area & you will be a serious contender for the 202 'O'. Like Dorian said, someone's got to win it, why not you?

Now go eat FFS!! Kiss bye bye to your abs for a bit, it won't do you any harm.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Well done on your place, I stayed up and watched it live and must say like many others have you should have placed higher you looked awsome on stage next to everyone, I don't know about anyone else but I think David henry's chest just looks weird so glad he didn't win.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i agree the prize money for under 202 is insulting, 5k most people spend that prepping for a big show, they should have a 202 class and the heavier class both earning the "mr olympia title and then overall Mr olympia and up the money, it's cos of bodybuilders like John that the sport is not just for huge mutherf*ckers, John blows people away with his conditioning. Peace


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Khaos said:


> i agree the prize money for under 202 is insulting, 5k most people spend that prepping for a big show, they should have a 202 class and the heavier class both earning the "mr olympia title and then overall Mr olympia and up the money, it's cos of bodybuilders like John that the sport is not just for huge mutherf*ckers, John blows people away with his conditioning. Peace


I'll second that. John has been a massive source of inspiration to me over the years. Now he's a good friend & business partner so it was awesome to see him reach his goal of getting to the O. he has now got the bit firmly between his teeth & that 'fire in the belly' is back with reinforcements in him. It's great to see.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Without wanting to sound rude, i dont think top 4 was in your grasp with the likes of Henry, English, Dugdale and Correa there (just going from the pics).

I do think you deserved a couple of places higher though!


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

Amazing conditioning. Can't wait until you "unleash the beast", with a bit more size. Congratulations on your achievements so far.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So lets sum this year up....

.....2nd in your very first pro 202 show (and should have been top 3 in your second) and 10th place at Mr O!!!!

Lets get some kind of perspective on this. That's one fcukin great year mate.

It's all about laying the foundations and getting your face known. That has now been done mate and I can only see you going from strength to strength in 2010, just make sure you dont compete in the same show as me, unless its the 202 O!! LOL!!!

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

The more Brits we have out there flying the flag, the better, so knuckle down lads and give us something to talk about next year too!

And John, lay off measuring the chicken to the exact gram for the majority of this year and sacrifice a bit of off-season condition to bring that back out good and thick.

Stow


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey I am happy with how things went trust me as I only control me. James your right I have laid down a foundation and that was my realistic intention I was under no illusions.

Top 4 easy what with my good looks it must count for something LMAO:thumb: No fair comment and certainly no offence taken you tawt:wink: I feel 7th -5th would have been a truer reflection but hey some you win some you lose. You place where u place wipe your nose if you don't agree and then it's time to go back to the drawing board and get to work full stop.

I am happy and now very focused. Stow I will be weighing my food out and I dont go exact, give or take 5-10g but there abouts so you all got me a little wrong here!! Be fair to gain quality you make sensible gauges not throw things indiscriminately thats how I operate. This way I can make the all important additions or subtractions. Anyone can throw crap in thats easy, but you gain loads of fat as I always say to make good gains you eat good quality food just more of it, which I will be doing mark my words.

On a funny note I was in work at my gym (www.evogym.co.uk plug plug) and I had mopped the toilets and was then mopping the coffee shop floor. I shouted out to Ben who works for us "Hey just think this time last week I was getting ready to step on the Mr Olympia stage, a week later I'm mopping the fcukin floor". We both laughed are ****s off...oh what a difference a week makes. :laugh:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^^LOL

Nothing like real work to keep you grounded eh John.

Reminds me of back in the days when the Welsh Rugby Union guys after winning the Triple Crown and Grand Slam on the saturday were back grafting down the mines on the monday.

Thats the sign of real champions!

I agree with John on weighing food right the way through the year. Gaining fat is only sh1t you have to lose again. Even 2-400 kcals extra a day from maintainance can drive you into the anabolic zone and get you gaining with minimal fat deposition, plus clean eating keeps your metabolism healthy.

Just keep that cheat meal in once or twice a week. 2 meals out of 49 a week wont do us any harm and will keep us on track with any cravings that may manifest and also keep our nearest and dearest on side. Nothing better than sharing a good meal with your wife or GF.

I think in Vegas I had 49 sh1t meals and 2 good ones and still managed to lose 2lbs and look leaner. Reckon it was all that walking; you can walk about a mile just through one bloody hotel!!!!

I had 3 red meat meals every day many of which were 16-20oz Rib Eyes!! Probably where the 2k went in 10 days!!!LOL

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Three red meat meals a day, awesome.

Reminds me of my childhood, I grew up on a beef farm!

S


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

stow said:


> Three red meat meals a day, awesome.
> 
> Reminds me of my childhood, I grew up on a beef farm!
> 
> S


And still not sick of it. Had another with Stu on sat night before the show but this time it was a tame 8oz sirloin!

J


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

Im not gonna sugar coat it, i know what the **** im talking bout cos ive never competed in my life.

Looked impressive havnt heard about you for a while, only going by flex magazines and have never had a good look at you before, but obv world class physique,

if your training harder like you said, and doingt everything else right like you been doing all you can do is grow some more and improve


----------



## Gospal (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi John, I have met you a few times and wanted to congratulate you on coming 10th in the Olympia which is fantastic for being the oldest 202 on the stage. :thumbup1:

Could i just ask who had you down as 5th place, as I remember reading that shawn Ray, John Romano and Dave Plumbo had you down in 10th place, also I quote Myron Mielke from Bodybuilding.com *"John Hodgson was ok, but was not going to be a contender for a top spot in any show of this magnitude".*

I can't seem to find anything on the internet of anyone saying you should have been 5th or better than 10th place, or are you just saying this to make yourself feel better, because basically you have reached your body's maximum potential.

What are your plans now for the future, as obviously the age clock is ticking for you, do you think you will do better in next years Olympia, if you make it.

If you don't make it next year, just think what an achievement it was to be 10th place this year, it is something you can tell your grand children about when your putting them to bed.

People may wonder why i have written this, well lets just say i have met John a few times and I have never met such an arrogant, ignorant and rude man in all my life. It is a shame that his Body was not the same size as his ego as he may have come 9th. :thumb:


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

what a tw*t^^^^^^^


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Gospal are you for reall'Your the ****....Your just being a nasty cnut.............


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

bitter much?


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

someone ban the little f**k no respect whatsoever CNUT


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

M8 your a fkn machine. Reps


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

WOW... at 41 you look incredible!!! Hope I look half as good as you in 11 years time.


----------



## Gospal (Oct 5, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> WOW... at 41 you look incredible!!! Hope I look half as good as you in 11 years time.


Yeah I agree he looks fantastic for a 41 year old guy, but I think what he is saying he should have been in the top 5 and that he pushed David Henry etc he should just look at the overall picture.

He is 41 years old, far to old to make an impact or a career as a pro bodybuilder, most have turned pro by the time their in their twenties.

I just think he is not showing any of the other 202's that were placed higher than him any respect buy saying he should have been placed in the top 5 and that most people had him down as 5th and upwards. Who were they his best mates???

I was there at the Olympia and the 10th position he was given was fair, but no way should he even dream, let alone write that he should have been placed higher and that everyone had him down in the top 5.


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Dont post as much as should on here, but am always reading over various sections. Am a massive surporter of UK bodybuilders and am always cheering them on. Viewed this section to see the photos of John at the OLYMPIA, as i am a big fan of John, he is one of my peers and someone many look up to, even at his age[ AND AGE IS NO BARRIER] he looks fantanstic!..But reading the last two pages a complete **** has decided to slag this mans achivement off [you know who]!! These forums are great for people to have their say thats fine and i welcome it. But John started this bit to show people pics of him and say his take on it all, only for a knobhead to jump all over it!!! If i have offended in any way, oops, put it down to lack of carbs, i'm a gob****e, not getting any, someone parked in my space whatever you like!!.......For the record John was good for 7th at the very least IMO.....

Luke.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Gospal said:


> Yeah I agree he looks fantastic for a 41 year old guy, but I think what he is saying he should have been in the top 5 and that he pushed David Henry etc he should just look at the overall picture.
> 
> He is 41 years old, far to old to make an impact or a career as a pro bodybuilder, most have turned pro by the time their in their twenties.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys, I cannot sit back & listen to this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gospal said:


> Hi John, I have met you a few times and wanted to congratulate you on coming 10th in the Olympia which is fantastic for being the oldest 202 on the stage. :thumbup1:
> 
> Could i just ask who had you down as 5th place, as I remember reading that shawn Ray, John Romano and Dave Plumbo had you down in 10th place, also I quote Myron Mielke from Bodybuilding.com *"John Hodgson was ok, but was not going to be a contender for a top spot in any show of this magnitude".*
> 
> ...


it is true that you are entitled to your opinion but you are not allowed to insult another member on this forum you obviously know this as you have agreed to the rules when you joined.

from your above posts i can see that you will not contribute to the forum in a positive manner so it is in the best interest of the board that you are banned,,,


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Not bad for 41! :thumb:










Fivos


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know him personally, but there aren't many who would take time out to write detailed updates like he did with Lee, so for that I am grateful


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Not bad for 41! :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeahhh, thanks Fivos for posting a pic of John :thumb: and well done to Pscarb for banning Gospal :thumb: the forum does not need people like that.

Hopefully John will continue to post on here, because I for one admire everything he has done in BB :thumb: and long may it continue.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

supercell said:


> Well done John.
> 
> *You have to remember that coming 10th in the World at u202lbs is no mean feat. *...
> 
> J


Couldn't have said it better! :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paul S - you beat me to it.

:cursing:


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Popped back on to see if numbnuts had replyed...and he's been banned!

Was well up for a row!!!.....Well done Mr.S for that. Well put Mr.B.

L.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Well done, 41 ? you only look 31  , good luck for next time round.


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> it is true that you are entitled to your opinion but you are not allowed to insult another member on this forum you obviously know this as you have agreed to the rules when you joined.
> 
> from your above posts i can see that you will not contribute to the forum in a positive manner so it is in the best interest of the board that you are banned,,,


 :thumb: the best decision you ever made Paul the bloke was a right k**b


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> Well done' date=' 41 ? you only look 31  , good luck for next time round.[/quote']
> 
> now now lets not get out of hand John is very old some say he was the original ring bearer before the hobbits


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Where was I when all the fun began? Paul just told me about the posts, oh dear someone not pleased eh??

It has never been my intention to be rude nor arrogant and if this has been the case I can only sincerely apologise. Sometimes we may get caught at the wrong moment but I have always tried to make it my aim to be as friendly as possible and keep myself grounded.

There is a difference in having confidence in your own ability and being arrogant, it's just how people interpurate it!! I'm a confident person by nature and I'd be in the wrong game if I wasn't, Believe to Achieve as you know is my motto.

I will agree 10th in the world is an honour but I feel hand on heart that I deserved better so I said it and why not, many have done in the past.

I may look back after I see the footage properly and say hey I was wrong and I am never ashamed to admit it and if I am which I and all of us have been at sometime in our pasts, I will be the first to hold my hands up.

If you look to my original post I never said it was close with me and Henry for the title, I personally had David Henry the winner easily. Anyway no point in arguing you obviously don't like me and I accept not everyone will like me but if your at the British in Nottingham and see me come up to me and introduce yourself.

Hey Fivo's thanks for the pic mate....eh not bad for 41:thumb: Oh bugger just realised I'm toooo old, been nice knowing you all now to put me slippers on LOL!!

Thanks for your support guys quite touching actually!!


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Dont you friggin start about my height as well Pscarbs LMAO. Get plenty of that off Lee and Neil and every bugger else:laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Quality condition and physique....good of you to take time posting john.

Was only brief but good to speak to you again at brum sunday


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I attended the seminar at Evolution prior to the Olympia and have met John on a couple of previous occasions at Olympic gym.

John,you come across as a true gentleman,approachable and helpful,and are an inspiration to many,i detected no hint of arrogance,simply assured and friendly.

Congratulations on your achievements so far,fantastic pictures,and i'm very confident,should you desire,you will continue to develop and earn further success,best wishes :thumbup1:

Well done to the Mods for banning that plum!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

John Hodgson said:


> Where was I when all the fun began? Paul just told me about the posts, oh dear someone not pleased eh??
> 
> It has never been my intention to be rude nor arrogant and if this has been the case I can only sincerely apologise. Sometimes we may get caught at the wrong moment but I have always tried to make it my aim to be as friendly as possible and keep myself grounded.
> 
> ...


Hey John...I have loads of pics of you...basically every thing you did in the pre-judgeing including every pose from your routine...just need time to get them out 

Ill sort you out a CD soon

Fivos


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers Fivo's look forward to them that most muscular pic has put a smile on my face.

Been back training now for the past 2 days and its nice to back to normality. The best part was finally catching up and having some quality time with my daughter, missed her so much. Thats been the hardest part for me, as no matter how well you think your handling a diet you will never escape the dark period when you get in real condition and your energy is low. I love to mess and run around with my princess and her friends and they see me as a big kid which I am at heart. Went to the swimming baths on Sunday morning with my daughter Chloe, don't know why everyone was starring at me, thought have I got two heads or something:lol:.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

They were staring because they look like absolute ****, and you look awsome, **** em overweight fat freeloading cnuts


----------



## oscarover40 (Aug 30, 2009)

The kind of person John Hodgson is..... Last year I qualified for the Nabba Britain (masters),To my surprise I won! Which then qualified me for the Nabba universe,at 48 years old I thought that this was my last chance. Panic set in,could I ever be good enough for the Nabba universe?.

I found out that John was opening a Gym in Rochdale, I knew of John as most of us do in the bodybuilding world. To my knowledge he did not know me.

I decided to give him a ring to see if he could offer any advice about competing in the Universe.

John was approachable from the moment he answered the phone and invited me to the gym to see him.

The gym was just getting ready to open but he still had time to sit and talk with me about my diet and training.

He continued to help me as the weeks went by getting more and more enthusiastic about me stepping on stage.

On the day of the Universe, it was a complete surprise to see John at the show to support me and still offer words of advice and encouragement.

John you are a true gentleman and deserve all the success you get.

Thanks to John I placed in the top 6 (4th) at the Universe


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey John, sorry not been on to congratulate you but had a pro card to win myself with the help of ninepack  I like you....hope that makes up for the knobhead  PMSL

Seriously, bloody well done and hope you're now enjoying a good feed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John Hodgson said:


> Dont you friggin start about my height as well Pscarbs LMAO. Get plenty of that off Lee and Neil and every bugger else:laugh:


Cmon mate you are one of the few i can take the mick out of 

there will always be haters John at the end of the day buddy you have stood and been counted, you are an approachable decent fella who puts back into the sport.....hopefully catch up with you at the finals mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

only met john a couple of times when i was delivering to CNP...

an absolute gent...always had time to answer my silly questions...

made a great impression on me thats for sure....

one of lifes good guys.... :thumbup1:


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Dawn thanks love and a big well done you really chuffed to bits for yah!! Great achievement and I'm eating up slightly but you know me all clean food....I just cannot eat too much rubbish.

Paul your right there are haters out there and you will never please everyone. I'm really looking forward to the British as I do every year and I feel its going to be a good one. Sure we will meet up at the British. I'm yet to decide what time I will be getting there but I will be the one you cannot see in the crowd!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John Hodgson said:


> Hi Dawn thanks love and a big well done you really chuffed to bits for yah!! Great achievement and I'm eating up slightly but you know me all clean food....I just cannot eat too much rubbish.
> 
> Paul your right there are haters out there and you will never please everyone. I'm really looking forward to the British as I do every year and I feel its going to be a good one. Sure we will meet up at the British. I'm yet to decide what time I will be getting there but *I will be the one you cannot see in the crowd*!!


DITTO :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

John Hodgson said:


> Hi Dawn thanks love and a big well done you really chuffed to bits for yah!! Great achievement and I'm eating up slightly but you know me all clean food....I just cannot eat too much rubbish.
> 
> Paul *your right there are haters out there and you will never please everyone. *I'm really looking forward to the British as I do every year and I feel its going to be a good one. Sure we will meet up at the British. I'm yet to decide what time I will be getting there but I will be the one you cannot see in the crowd!!


And why would you want to? :whistling: I think being ****y is part of your charm! 

41??????????? A mere child x

A MAHHHHHOOOOOSIVE well done....chuffty mintballs for you! :bounce:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

That pic of Fivos' really shows the condition you were in. Incredible. I wish I'd been at the swimming pool to see their faces :lol:

There's a poster down at the gym for the erm south west classic I think it is (was in Agust) where you guest posed? You're the main person on the poster, doing a side chest shot? Not sure when that photo was taken but you are huge in it!! Very inspirational. :thumb:

I don't think the mods get enough credit for the job they're doing on here, well done guys.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Was great to briefly meet you John, didn't get chance to talk properly as you obviously had tons going on but you looked incredible. Inspiration for us shorties!

Hopefully I'll get chance to train at Evo sometime soon...










Mark & John with Little Big John:


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice pic's and thanks for the support and kind words. I really wish I could of spent more time with everyone but as you said it's all non stop. Got fly the flag for the umpa lumpa's of this world:laugh:

Please come to the gym by all means.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great stuff John you looked amazing. You did the umpalumpas proud


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

john, awesome pics....

i met john about 10 years ago, shortly after he'd gained his pro card. john, along with kerry and ernie did a mini seminar at my local gym. after the seminar john did a bit of a guest pose for everyone there... he wasnt too far out of contest shape and looked totaly awesome.. ive never forgotten how approachable john was that day...

a few years later, at the n.west show, i saw john give one of the best guest spots ive ever seen.... he had the crowd buzzin...

keep flying the flag for us short-****s john... 

steve


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Found these john on www.ifbbpro.com...


----------

